# Choosing a websit and shopping cart



## tjturner (Jun 14, 2013)

I am looking at a free website with a shopping cart that I can have over 100 products.  I currently use weebly (as my website) and ecwid (as my shopping cart - but only allow 100 products for the free service)  I don't have a lot of money to pay out but looking at a free website.

I don't mind using weebly but would love to use a different shopping cart that is easy to use and have more than 100 products especially when I add to my list

Tanja


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello Tanja! Here is a very popular and free shopping cart website : http://www.mals-e.com/ . You can sell as many products as you like.


----------



## tjturner (Jun 14, 2013)

Moody Glenn said:


> Hello Tanja! Here is a very popular and free shopping cart website : http://www.mals-e.com/ . You can sell as many products as you like.


 

Is it easy to use and does it have embedded codes that I can use in weebly

Thanks

Tanja


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jun 15, 2013)

I do not use this shopping cart but from numerous positive reviews it would be something serious to consider when looking for a free site. In fact, while looking for a better answer for you, it has incorporated a lot of features that paid shopping carts have. That is pretty good for a free site! My best response is to contact the cart website and inquire if they have the features you need. Chances are they should have them available for you. Sorry I do not have a more definitive answer.


----------



## moonbeam (Jun 15, 2013)

I use Weebly too and have it integrated with PayPal, it's pretty easy to use. 

Good luck, I hope you find one that works well for you


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 21, 2013)

PayPal is very easy to use!


----------



## tjturner (Jun 22, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> PayPal is very easy to use!




I now have a new website through wix.com


----------



## SoapyGoats (Oct 25, 2013)

tjturner said:


> I am looking at a free website with a shopping cart that I can have over 100 products.  I currently use weebly (as my website) and ecwid (as my shopping cart - but only allow 100 products for the free service)  I don't have a lot of money to pay out but looking at a free website.
> 
> I don't mind using weebly but would love to use a different shopping cart that is easy to use and have more than 100 products especially when I add to my list
> 
> Tanja



How do you get the free shopping cart? I use Weebly, but they charge for their shopping cart.


----------



## tjturner (Oct 26, 2013)

LatherLifeNaturally said:


> How do you get the free shopping cart? I use Weebly, but they charge for their shopping cart.


 

I use ecwid as a shopping cart and you can have 100 products with their free one but now you can only have 50 products with the free one 

Here is the link for more information www.ecwid.com

It is a free shopping cart program and all you have to do is past the code into weebly.

I now have a wordpress website that I got designed for me and going to be using weebly as a website for my new business adventure late in 2014


----------

